# Problem mit hover- background ändern & Problem bei Reload



## ollioollio (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

Jeder Navigationspunkt hat ein Background-Image das ausgetauscht wird wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt:

.navi a:link{
display: block;
width: 238px;
height: 22px;
text-align: right; 
COLOR: #ffffff;
padding-top: 9px;
font-size: 12px;
text-transform: uppercase;
font-weight: bold;
text-decoration: none;
position: relative;
background-image: url(images/navi_hint.gif); 
}
.navi a:hover{
display: block;
height: 22px;
COLOR: #ffffff;
padding-top: 9px;
font-size: 12px;
text-transform: uppercase;
font-weight: bold;
text-decoration: none;
position: relative;
background-image: url(images/navi_over.gif);
}

Das funktioniert auch. Doch, sobald man RELOAD drückt wird das Hintergrundbild nicht mehr angezeigt. Komisch. Wer kann mit helfen

*Unter *
*http://www.ollio.de/hm *
*kann man sich die Seite ansehen!*

1000Dank,

Ollio


----------

